# what beard trimmer?



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Any of you lot have a goatee. I am always clean shaven but having a crack at a goatee of sorts.

Not easy with a Gillette razor and shaving foam  so better get a beard trimmer. Never used an electric shaver before so thoughts welcome.

Which one is good to sharpen up the lines. Just want a cheap one as I'm only experimenting at the moment. If I look like an idiot I will scrap it


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Any of you lot have a goatee. I am always clean shaven but having a crack at a goatee of sorts.
> 
> Not easy with a Gillette razor and shaving foam  so better get a beard trimmer. Never used an electric shaver before so thoughts welcome.
> 
> Which one is good to sharpen up the lines. Just want a cheap one as I'm only experimenting at the moment. If I look like an idiot I will scrap it


Get the barber to do it mate there stuff works better then stuff designed for home use ime


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Any of you lot have a goatee. I am always clean shaven but having a crack at a goatee of sorts.
> 
> Not easy with a Gillette razor and shaving foam  so better get a beard trimmer. Never used an electric shaver before so thoughts welcome.
> 
> Which one is good to sharpen up the lines. Just want a cheap one as I'm only experimenting at the moment. If I look like an idiot I will scrap it


This is the one I have - got it half price last Christmas. Works great.

Philips Beard Trimmer series 5000 BT526213 - Boots


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I use a wahl 300 range set ive had for years, it's mains tho so omise an extension lead to the bathroom mirror... Should really get a rechargable set, but if it ain't broke don't fix it lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Get the barber to do it mate there stuff works better then stuff designed for home use ime


would do but I live in Beijing, that will be a challenge!

cheers anyway


----------



## Cyclelife (Apr 3, 2015)

I use a professional grade T-outliner. Best investment ever


----------



## PeterrJames (Jun 16, 2012)

i use the I-Stubble can control exact .mm length, awesome bit of kit.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

cheers all,

right, will look those up. @dumdum, I looked at the wahl on amazon (Wahl 9906), seems cheap and good reviews. But £40 in China! £8 on amazon

Going back to UK in June so will get a cheap one here for now have a crack and if I like it, get one when back in the uk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Get a single blade razor. I have trimmers and nothing cuts the lines better than a single blade...(get a safety one)


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

coke said:


> Get a single blade razor. I have trimmers and nothing cuts the lines better than a single blade...(get a safety one)


do you use shaving oil then? How do you see the line?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> do you use shaving oil then? How do you see the line?


No shaving oil, though i do use beard oil. It takes practice to get the lines, i use a straight edge for my cheeks and wing it for neck area as that line is curved. Go on you tube, there are loads of videos on how to get the lines.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I always think goatees are extremely dodgy. Why would you want one of them when you could have a full on tramp beard?? :confused1:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

spod said:


> I always think goatees are extremely dodgy. Why would you want one of them when you could have a full on tramp beard?? :confused1:


True, goatees are very hard to pull off. If you want facial hair go for a beard!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

spod said:


> I always think goatees are extremely dodgy. Why would you want one of them when you could have a full on tramp beard?? :confused1:


I am a bit to raggedy for that unfortunately.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> I am a bit to raggedy for that unfortunately.


Train it...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone reccomend a good shaver that will allow me to maintain a stubble/shadow


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> This is the one I have - got it half price last Christmas. Works great.
> 
> Philips Beard Trimmer series 5000 BT526213 - Boots


this, i use it at 0.8 which lasts me 3-4 days :yes:


----------



## nutri (Jul 3, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Anyone reccomend a good shaver that will allow me to maintain a stubble/shadow


Go for the BaByliss I-Stubble, brilliant for stubble, has 15 settings from a 0.4mm shadow up


----------



## longch (Oct 27, 2014)

I got the Babyliss super stubble at a good price from boots. Much better than anything else I have used before tbh. Very precise.


----------

